# Lüftersteuerung



## chriSTIan555 (9 Februar 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich bin völlig neu hier. Von SPS Steuerung habe ich eigentlich keine Ahnung. Ich bin Zerspanungsmechaniker und habe daher Ahnung von verschiedenen CNC Programmiersprachen. Verstehe also eine Art von Programm Logik, weshalb ich mir zutrauen würde diese einfache Steuerung zu programmieren.

Infos zum Projekt:
Kompressorraum soll belüftet werden.
Zwei nebenan liegende Räume bei Bedarf mit der Abluft beheizt werden.
Optional soll ein Lamellenfenster bei zu geringer Außentemperatur geschlossen werden.

Meine Vorstellung von der Umsetzung:

4 Temp Sensoren. Kompressorraum, Halle1, Halle2, Außentemp.

3 Lüfter. Lüfter zu Halle 1 zur Beheizung, Lüfter zu Halle 2 zur Beheizung, Lüfter direkt nach außen.

Lamellenfenster als zuluft. Optional steuerbar.

Lüfter werden vermutlich auf 400V laufen.
Drehzahlregelung in 2-3 Stufen wäre natürlich noch Luxus [emoji2]

Nun meine Frage: 
Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene SPS Steuereinheiten. Welche soll ich dafür denn verwenden? Es reicht aus wenn die Parameter nur über die Programmiersoftware veränderbar sind, da man diese vermutlich nur zu Beginn hin und wieder anpassen muss (das ist zumindest jetzt noch meine Vorstellung) [emoji2]
Welche sonstigen Bauteile wie Schütz, Temperatursensoren, Antrieb für Lamellenfenster, Drehzalregelung brauche ich?

Verkabeln wird es natürlich eine Elektrofachkraft [emoji16]

Ich hab mega Bock auf das Projekt, weil ich das Thema super in interessant finde und ich in die Richtung sehr gern meinen Horizont erweitern würde.

P.S. damals in der Ausbildung hatte ich schon Berührung mit SPS [emoji28]
Könnte mir die KOP Programmierung vorstellen.
Ach ja, Programmiersoftware brauche ich auch noch.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!

Gesendet von meinem SM-N970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (9 Februar 2020)

chriSTIan555 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage:
> Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene SPS Steuereinheiten. Welche soll ich dafür denn verwenden? Es reicht aus wenn die Parameter nur über die Programmiersoftware veränderbar sind, da man diese vermutlich nur zu Beginn hin und wieder anpassen muss (das ist zumindest jetzt noch meine Vorstellung) [emoji2]
> Welche sonstigen Bauteile wie Schütz, Temperatursensoren, Antrieb für Lamellenfenster, Drehzalregelung brauche ich?
> 
> Verkabeln wird es natürlich eine Elektrofachkraft [emoji16]



Also mal ehrlich: Wenn ich sowas lese, dann stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.
Du weisst nicht welche Bauelemente du brauchst.
Du weisst  nicht wie man die Bauelemente dimensioniert.
Du kennst sehr wahrscheinlich nicht die Vorschriften und Normen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## chriSTIan555 (9 Februar 2020)

Na die anliegende Last berechnen, dass krieg ich hin.

Die Vorschriften und Normen kenn ich nicht, das stimmt. Aber ja der Elektriker.

Vielleicht ist es auch keine gute Idee und ich sollte einen Elektriker beauftragen die Anlage umzusetzen.

Aber vielen Dank für deine Hilfe [emoji1787]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## escride1 (9 Februar 2020)

Da wir bereits dutzende solcher Steuerungen erstellt haben:

Zuluft:
Kompressoren erhalten in der Regel ihre Zuluft direkt über einen Ansaugkanal, die meisten Kompressoren haben einen eigenen Lüfter, ansonsten einen Durchbruch durch die Decke/Wand nach Aussen und einen Lüfter stufenlos regelbar (FU), dahinter ein T-Stück um auf die Kompressoren zu verteilen.
Dieser Kanal hat eine modulierende Klappe (z.B. Belimo 24SR), welcher die Luftführung als Ansaugung zwischen eigenen Raum oder Aussenluft variiert.

Abluft: Der Raum würde Über- oder Unterdruck aufbauen, daher wird einmal als Wärmerückgewinnung der Ansaugkanal mit Klappe oder aber direkt oder aber die Halle unterschieden. Lediglich Klappen und Kanal sind nötig.

1x Ventilator über FU, benötigte Luftleistung steht am Kompressor dran
min. 3 Klappen regelbar
1x SPS 1212 oder besser
Zulufttemperatur wird primär für den Kompressor geregelt, sekundär die Raumtemperatur.

Falls die Kompressoren nicht jeweils einen eigenen Zu- und Abluftanschluss haben, so würde der Raum in der Temperatur verarbeitet.
Zuluft: Aussenluftklappe regelbar, Kanal mit T-Stück
Abluft: 1xVentilator mit FU + 1xKlappe Aussen regelbar, 1xKlappe Wärmerückgewinnung regelbar

Steuerung bleibt gleich.
Je nach Variante dann die anzahl der Temperaturfühler mit einzuplanen und natürlich die Baugruppen.

Egal wie man es dreht, es gibt immer nur einen Ventilator, da ein Über- oder Unterdruck genutzt wird.


Für genauere Informationen solltest Du nicht unbedingt nur einen Elektriker sondern eine Firma die sich auf Lüftungstechnik spezialisiert hat befragen. Gegen minimale Obolusse führen diese auch die notwendigen Berechnungen durch. Ich kann später nochmal ein Programm heraussuchen und Dir Teile (E/As, kein ganzes Programm) zur Verfügung stellen, falls Bedarf besteht.


----------



## chriSTIan555 (9 Februar 2020)

Wow, schon Mal vielen Dank für deine großen Mühen. Hat mich sehr gefreut einen so detaillierten Beitrag zu bekommen!
Wir haben uns eigentlich bewusst gegen eine Verrohrung der Anlage entschieden. Kosten- und Platzgründe. Ich würde dir gerne die nächsten Tage Mal noch nähere Infos zukommen lassen wenn das ok wäre. Hab den Eindruck, du weißt ein du da redest [emoji123][emoji106]
Vielen Dank nochmal und einen schönen Abend noch!

Grüße Christian

Gesendet von meinem SM-N970F mit Tapatalk


----------

